# MDI Connector for New iPhone 5?



## mdgordon (Oct 21, 2009)

Any word from VW as to whether they will offer an updated MDI adapter cable for Apple's Lightning interface (used on the new iPhone 5/iPods)?


----------



## MK611 (Sep 5, 2011)

mdgordon said:


> Any word from VW as to whether they will offer an updated MDI adapter cable for Apple's Lightning interface (used on the new iPhone 5/iPods)?


iPhone 5 was released yesterday and you expect an update from VW for the cables in our cars? 

Just use this, it will work fine.


----------



## Synergyx26 (Aug 27, 2012)

There will be one eventually. Don't want to have to A. buy that adapter and B. drag it around with me. I'm just going to use my old iPhone for my car and use Bluetooth to play any music I need from my iPhone 5.


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

MK611 said:


> iPhone 5 was released yesterday and you expect an update from VW for the cables in our cars?
> 
> Just use this, it will work fine.


LOL it says right in the product description that iPod out is not supported. But that's what you get for supporting a single minded, non-customer oriented greed machine. Enjoy your once again barely upgraded once a year phone


----------



## KevinFACE (Sep 15, 2011)

Really? The damn thing isn't even officially shipping yet... give it some freakin time.


----------



## DangerousTacos (May 20, 2012)

MK611 said:


> iPhone 5 was released yesterday and you expect an update from VW for the cables in our cars?
> 
> Just use this, it will work fine.


This. I'll be using the same adaptor in my BMW. :thumbup:

Even if VW offers a new cable soon, the adaptor will likely be cheaper.


----------



## Synergyx26 (Aug 27, 2012)

imitenotbecrazy said:


> LOL it says right in the product description that iPod out is not supported. But that's what you get for supporting a single minded, non-customer oriented greed machine. Enjoy your once again barely upgraded once a year phone


Guessing you don't really understand what Apple really did to the phone or you are a fanDroid. :facepalm:
The shape may be pretty much the same but it takes a lot to make something that thin even thinner and to make it uni-body construction. We don't know all specs about the internals yet but even if it has 1GB of ram, Apple designed it to work better than any other phone with 1GB of ram. The SIII running 2GB of ram is telling the world this: "Hi! We're Samsung, and we can put tons of ram in our awesome phone because we don't know what Google is doing for it's future OS's and need to be prepared". Also if you notice most Droids don't get updates past the first or second one. Apple releases updates to multi-year old phones and guess what, they all get released on the same day not like Android where you have to wait months for a brand new phone *cough* Razr HD *cough* to get the Jelly Bean update that has been out for a couple months already.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

iPhone 5 is a joke.

But VW will have them pretty quickly, they have access to the information they need to make them. Apple is pretty good about making sure accesories roll out around the same time as the phone.


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

uhhh the apple debate has begun.. :facepalm:


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

Synergyx26 said:


> Guessing you don't really understand what Apple really did to the phone or you are a fanDroid. :facepalm:
> The shape may be pretty much the same but it takes a lot to make something that thin even thinner and to make it uni-body construction. We don't know all specs about the internals yet but even if it has 1GB of ram, Apple designed it to work better than any other phone with 1GB of ram. The SIII running 2GB of ram is telling the world this: "Hi! We're Samsung, and we can put tons of ram in our awesome phone because we don't know what Google is doing for it's future OS's and need to be prepared". Also if you notice most Droids don't get updates past the first or second one. Apple releases updates to multi-year old phones and guess what, they all get released on the same day not like Android where you have to wait months for a brand new phone *cough* Razr HD *cough* to get the Jelly Bean update that has been out for a couple months already.


It's really not that hard to understand. I sell phones so I see a lot of you guys. Apple isn't revolutionary. It isn't that impressive to do what they did. My oneX is a unibody, very close to the thickness of the i5 but with a bigger, higher resolution screen, quad core processor, and more storage from start. I'll agree with the updates but that is mostly carriers' faults. International variants get updates super quick while the carriers in the US hinder updates. Props to Apple for updating all their phones at once but that still leaves out older models from new features. The biggest feature of the 4S was Siri and was unsupported on any older devices, but was proven to work fine on 3g's and ipod touch's. And comparing RAM in two different operating systems is dumb. iOS runs on a completely different architecture than android but that shouldn't discount the manufacturers from making something better by offering more... I respect the iPhone for being what it is, easy to use but by no means do I think it is the best. It's perfect for some people. For me (a tinkerer) it's a worthless toy. But that's why there are options as a consumer right? :beer:


----------



## Synergyx26 (Aug 27, 2012)

imitenotbecrazy said:


> It's really not that hard to understand. I sell phones so I see a lot of you guys. Apple isn't revolutionary. It isn't that impressive to do what they did. My oneX is a unibody, very close to the thickness of the i5 but with a bigger, higher resolution screen, quad core processor, and more storage from start. I'll agree with the updates but that is mostly carriers' faults. International variants get updates super quick while the carriers in the US hinder updates. Props to Apple for updating all their phones at once but that still leaves out older models from new features. The biggest feature of the 4S was Siri and was unsupported on any older devices, but was proven to work fine on 3g's and ipod touch's. And comparing RAM in two different operating systems is dumb. iOS runs on a completely different architecture than android but that shouldn't discount the manufacturers from making something better by offering more... I respect the iPhone for being what it is, easy to use but by no means do I think it is the best. It's perfect for some people. For me (a tinkerer) it's a worthless toy. But that's why there are options as a consumer right? :beer:


Just making sure I didn't have a full out fanDroid here. I enjoy seeing the other phones available with the crazy specs. Like the G Note, IMO is stupid and unnecessary but that's my opinion. Gizmodo had a great article I read earlier that basically was "If it ain't broke don't fix it" and that's what Apple did. They sell millinos of phones regardless of how much they change it and the phone at its current stage is the best and everyone loves it so no point in changing it. The whole features thing is everything known to mankind. No different than the 2012 GLI I could have gotten had less features than the 2013 I drive now. In the phone world though with the way everyone is being sue happy we might see less options. It should be fun. I'm tired of seeing all the lawsuits flying around but it's going to happen. Makes for better innovation when people are forced to come up with new ideas. :beer:


----------



## Jukez (Aug 3, 2012)

Apple already announced an adapter that will just fit over your previous charge or cable and allow it to attach to iPhone 5 it will cost $30 and that should hold you over in the mean time if you really feel like you need it.


----------



## mattng06 (Jan 21, 2012)

Apple will be selling an adapter to go from the 30 pin to the new slot.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

If you buy an iPhone 5, I will punch you in your c_nt.

It was purely a catch up model to try to get up to date...

Here are a list of things they FINALLY caught up on that ANDROID already had.



Panorama pictures
4G LTE Support
A bigger screen
A faster processor
Decent 1080P Support
Better camera
More RAM
Micro SIM card
A sleeker input cable



So, for you Apple fan boys, congratulations, you are _almost_ caught up and running on our pace.

By the way, you're losing YouTube and GoogleMaps support entirely, still cannot hot-swap storage devices, and still don't have the far more affordable insurance plans as offered for all Android devices.

Enjoy your 'cloud' and worthless 'Apple TV'!


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Synergyx26 said:


> Just making sure I didn't have a full out fanDroid here. I enjoy seeing the other phones available with the crazy specs. Like the G Note, IMO is stupid and unnecessary but that's my opinion. Gizmodo had a great article I read earlier that basically was "If it ain't broke don't fix it" and that's what Apple did. They sell millinos of phones regardless of how much they change it and the phone at its current stage is the best and everyone loves it so no point in changing it. The whole features thing is everything known to mankind. No different than the 2012 GLI I could have gotten had less features than the 2013 I drive now. In the phone world though with the way everyone is being sue happy we might see less options. It should be fun. I'm tired of seeing all the lawsuits flying around but it's going to happen. Makes for better innovation when people are forced to come up with new ideas. :beer:


It is broken if they're already being out-designed and out-innovated.

The only real thing Apple has going is their marketing -- otherwise, their hardware and components are out of date -- something the average Apple user doesn't seem to acknowledge or be aware of. 

Yeah, they have released products broken, by the way... Antenna? MMS support? Random screen cracking and back cracking issues?


We will be seeing these lines at all the Apple stores next week...


----------



## Synergyx26 (Aug 27, 2012)

SimpleStaple said:


> If you buy an iPhone 5, I will punch you in your c_nt.
> 
> It was purely a catch up model to try to get up to date...
> 
> ...


Before I start... Not arguing and don't feel like this should continue because there is so much hatred for both sides it's not funny anymore and is really annoying.

-Panorama was on the 4s so that's a year old.
-No comment on the LTE support. I lost it when they announced the 4S without LTE. 
-Phones are used by people with you know "thumbs" and if you cant reach a spot on your phone with your thumb then you are wasting space. Yeah, its nice to have a big screen but at some point you can't use your phone with one hand. The iPhone is in perfect range of thumb movement from the "average" thumb size. 
-The 4S processor at the time of release was up to date with any Android phone and besides its about how the software is built whether it needs a mega processor. Apple makes their phones so that hardware and software are flawless. Android phones are made not knowing what Android OS updates will have next so they have to prepare for potential early death. Apple knows what their hardware can handle hence the 3GS is still supported and gets updates for iOS 6. Find me a Android phone that is 3 OS versions old but still capable of running jelly bean. 
-4S had 1080P support. It worked and was just as good as the rest. 
-The 4S and 5 have the same camera but a different lens is used on the new one but the rest is all the same. 
-More RAM goes with my "software and hardware working so well together" 
- There is no MicroSD card? If you are talking about the Lightning connector than it is an Apple custom. They are smart to not use standard hardware that you can find on any other gadget because then they can make more money. I'm surprised all other companies haven't done this. Samsung did at one point with the Galaxy Tab but not sure if they kept it. 
-Input cable, see above.


Also to the out innovated thing. Is that why Samsung lost the patent battle and they didn't innovate until after they copied?


----------



## TheEvilEmpire (Feb 13, 2010)

Please someone lock this thread, this is NOT a technology forum

Apple announced they would be the sole provider of any IP regarding the Lightning port for the first year, so unless VW goes to Apple's table then we'll all have to make do with bluetooth. If you cry about having an iPod, google iPod bluetooth adapter.

And if you don't like any of those, BUY A DIFFERENT CAR AND GET OFF OF VORTEX.

First world problems...


----------



## Clyde Smith (Apr 22, 2009)

IB4TL.

If you're listening to music from your iPhone via MDI, you're doing it wrong anyway :wave:


----------



## Fignewton (Jun 12, 2007)

Clyde Smith said:


> IB4TL.
> 
> If you're listening to music from your iPhone via MDI, you're doing it wrong anyway :wave:


 :thumbup:


----------



## CJetta821 (Jun 7, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## FenderR (May 7, 2012)

Enjoy your beta technologies and horrid battery life...oh and that's IF you can run Jellybean.
Additionally:
-Panorama pictures were already attainable in a free app.
-LTE support was held out until the baseband chip could be small enough to fit in their form factor yet wield 8 hour battery life. 
-Bigger screen isn't always the answer but I'll give you this one.
-4S Processor speed still launched apps more efficiently than many higher clocked Androids.
-1080p Out support for iPhone is via AirPlay...that nexus streaming box still hasn't cut it from what I hear and who wants to attach a cable to their TV anyway??
-I'll also give you more RAM.
-The 4S camera is actually one of the better ones in the current phone generations. Megapixels != better pics. I'll give you more RAM and a nicer input cable (except if you have lots of old ipod accessories)
-Apple just released the 'nano-sim' and was actually the first company to use the micro-sim...are you referring to MicroSD? Then they still haven't implemented it as it means another ejecting tray in the phone which = difficult in that thin form factor.
-There wasn't need for a 'sleeker' input cable until they needed to shrink the connector to make a smaller form factor.


I use Apple products as when you buy into their ecosystem, it does work much better an Google's right now. If/when Google or Microsoft catch up, I'll probably switch. With that being said, I also will not be purchasing an iPhone 5 considering the sheer number of 30-pin Accessories that I own including a B&W Zeppelin Air (and yes, I could just use AirPlay but it still annoys me). AirPlay is also superior to Bluetooth audio streaming because it has much wider bandwidth pipes to work with...I actually love streaming from my phone or tablet to my TV and having that 'just work'.

I have more respect right now for Amazon with their new Kindle Fire HD tablets than most companies running Android. They did it the best way for the consumer - it is a semi-closed ecosystem that gets around much of the BS in the Android Market (or whatever it's called now). 

Again, I'm not an iSheep - I don't just go out and buy the newest Apple gear as a status symbol...I actually like the way iOS works.

Back to the point - the Lightning adapter for the 30 pin dock connector will not pass video, so certain things for infotainment systems on Audi / BMW, etc may not work. In the VW MDI, it's simply passing audio data versus passing iPod out so we're OK :thumbup:



SimpleStaple said:


> If you buy an iPhone 5, I will punch you in your c_nt.
> 
> It was purely a catch up model to try to get up to date...
> 
> ...


----------



## Verebs1 (Oct 25, 2011)

DangerousTacos said:


> This. I'll be using the same adaptor in my BMW. :thumbup:
> 
> Even if VW offers a new cable soon, the adaptor will likely be cheaper.


The VW cables are $35


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

problem solved.

Also, you could always just use the BT


----------



## kjake (Sep 10, 2012)

Bam, $10 adapter: http://amzn.com/B009BPLVAI


----------



## TheEvilEmpire (Feb 13, 2010)

FenderR said:


> Enjoy your beta technologies and horrid battery life...oh and that's IF you can run Jellybean.
> Additionally:
> -Panorama pictures were already attainable in a free app.
> -LTE support was held out until the baseband chip could be small enough to fit in their form factor yet wield 8 hour battery life.
> ...


----------



## TheEvilEmpire (Feb 13, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


>


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Android FTW.

Who needs an adapter when you have bluetooth anyways?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Synergyx26 said:


> Before I start... Not arguing and don't feel like this should continue because there is so much hatred for both sides it's not funny anymore and is really annoying.
> 
> -Panorama was on the 4s so that's a year old.
> *So why is the iPhone 5 THAT much better if its the exact same?*
> ...


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

As a cell phone salesperson/enthusiast I laugh at how little knowledge of android the other camp has. Sure the 3gs will be updated to ios6 but will it have siri? Turn by turn nav? Panarama pics? No. You see the different Android OS's as fragmentation and I see the same with ios. Not like the 3gs couldn't handle siri (it can be done on almost any ios device) apple just chooses not to. Not saying that its wrong of a company to limit what a device does for user experience to be good though. I've got old phones laying around that launched with android 2.2 ans I've upgraded to 4.1 but they don't run near as fast as my newer phones. And I really don't get why apple fans don't realize their hardware is drastically outdated? IPhone 5 gets dual cored A15 chip (nice soc, really) while android gets the quad core a15's a month later haha for the past few years apple has been pulling ques from android. Why do you think that fancy notification bar came from last year? 
Oh and F the lightning connector haha

Sent from my quad core monster


----------



## TheEvilEmpire (Feb 13, 2010)

imitenotbecrazy said:


> As a cell phone salesperson/enthusiast I laugh at how little knowledge of android the other camp has. Sure the 3gs will be updated to ios6 but will it have siri? Turn by turn nav? Panarama pics? No. You see the different Android OS's as fragmentation and I see the same with ios. Not like the 3gs couldn't handle siri (it can be done on almost any ios device) apple just chooses not to. Not saying that its wrong of a company to limit what a device does for user experience to be good though. I've got old phones laying around that launched with android 2.2 ans I've upgraded to 4.1 but they don't run near as fast as my newer phones. And I really don't get why apple fans don't realize their hardware is drastically outdated? IPhone 5 gets dual cored A15 chip (nice soc, really) while android gets the quad core a15's a month later haha for the past few years apple has been pulling ques from android. Why do you think that fancy notification bar came from last year?
> Oh and F the lightning connector haha
> 
> Sent from my quad core monster


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

FenderR said:


> Enjoy your beta technologies and horrid battery life...oh and that's IF you can run Jellybean.
> Additionally:
> -Panorama pictures were already attainable in a free app.
> -LTE support was held out until the baseband chip could be small enough to fit in their form factor yet wield 8 hour battery life.
> ...


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Synergyx26 said:


> Before I start... Not arguing and don't feel like this should continue because there is so much hatred for both sides it's not funny anymore and is really annoying.
> 
> -Panorama was on the 4s so that's a year old.
> -No comment on the LTE support. I lost it when they announced the 4S without LTE.
> ...




http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/11043721.jpg


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

imitenotbecrazy said:


> As a cell phone salesperson/enthusiast I laugh at how little knowledge of android the other camp has. Sure the 3gs will be updated to ios6 but will it have siri? Turn by turn nav? Panarama pics? No. You see the different Android OS's as fragmentation and I see the same with ios. Not like the 3gs couldn't handle siri (it can be done on almost any ios device) apple just chooses not to. Not saying that its wrong of a company to limit what a device does for user experience to be good though. I've got old phones laying around that launched with android 2.2 ans I've upgraded to 4.1 but they don't run near as fast as my newer phones. And I really don't get why apple fans don't realize their hardware is drastically outdated? IPhone 5 gets dual cored A15 chip (nice soc, really) while android gets the quad core a15's a month later haha for the past few years apple has been pulling ques from android. Why do you think that fancy notification bar came from last year?
> Oh and F the lightning connector haha
> 
> Sent from my quad core monster


----------



## keihin (Jun 5, 1999)

imitenotbecrazy said:


> LOL it says right in the product description that iPod out is not supported.


Clearly, reading is not your strong suit.

The product description states, in Plain English:

"This adapter lets you connect devices with a Lightning connector to many of your 30-pin accessories.** Support for analog audio output, USB audio*, as well as syncing and charging. Video output not supported."


----------



## TheEvilEmpire (Feb 13, 2010)

keihin said:


> Clearly, reading is not your strong suit.
> 
> The product description states, in Plain English:
> 
> "This adapter lets you connect devices with a Lightning connector to many of your 30-pin accessories.** Support for analog audio output, USB audio*, as well as syncing and charging. Video output not supported."


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

The adapter WILL NOT WORK for "ipod out" meaning it will not allow another device (your stock VW head unit) to control the iPhone in any way. It is not supported, end of story.

I have had every iPhone to date but am waiting this one out for 6 months to a year while the aftermarket catches up with the new connector.

From Engadget today:

Superficially, it's hitting all the right marks, but Lightning comes up short in a number of important areas. It is, of course, incompatible with the roughly 350 million billion iPhone and iPod accessories currently on the market -- a problem mostly rectified by a $30 adapter. But, that's not a perfect solution, as even that won't support iPod Out, the specification used in some cars (most notably BMW and Mini) to enable in-dash control of an iPod or iPhone.

http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/18/apple-iphone-5-review/


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

SimpleStaple said:


> http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/11043721.jpg



LMAO...


----------



## TheEvilEmpire (Feb 13, 2010)

Shawn O said:


> The adapter WILL NOT WORK for "ipod out" meaning it will not allow another device (your stock VW head unit) to control the iPhone in any way. It is not supported, end of story.
> 
> I have had every iPhone to date but am waiting this one out for 6 months to a year while the aftermarket catches up with the new connector.
> 
> ...


 Hopefully everyone who uses the iPod control through their car will be forced to use bluetooth and take their eyes off the road to manipulate their iPhone and all simultaneous crash into each other...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i like it when i tell people the iphone 5 JUST got 4g......and they argue that "wtf are you talking about? i have the iphone 4g. it replaced the 3g"


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

I find it funny that VW owners would be arguing against iPhone 5 vs. Android, given that the jist of their argument is the same as from owners of Toyota, Honda, etc. against VW's.


----------



## specialk98671 (Jul 12, 2008)

2012 Golf TDI successfully using 30-pin to lightning adaptor with iPhone 5 being controlled by RCD510. Or BT. Songs sound much better through MDMI. My only issue is that the height of the 5 plus the adaptor doesn't let the armrest fully close without smushing it to reset the ratchet height. Otherwise, seamless. The adaptor also worked on my Alpine IDA-X100 in my old GLI without fault - even the album artwork displayed correctly. 

As per the banter between iPhone and Android users...competition is good for the breed and as an Apple user, I'm grateful for Android's influence and innovation that pushes Apple. I'm certainly open to an Android in the future and would love to try out an S3 if I could... I just wish we had more than a two-party system going, telephonically speaking :laugh:


----------



## freakyrat (Dec 12, 2013)

*MDI Connector for new IPhone 5*

I was just in my dealer and he told me sometime after mid-December.


----------

